# Best place for Dragon stone?



## Ian_lawton (18 May 2013)

Hey I am starting to think about a nee aquascape and need some decent pieces of stone, I do like the look of Dragon stone so anybody know any good suppliers? My tank I'd 350Ltr aqua oak from MH


----------



## tim (18 May 2013)

Just got some from aqua essentials (sponsor) really nice pieces, if you want specific shape sizes maybe drop Richard at AE an email.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

what's Dragonstone apart from being a location in A Game of Thrones


----------



## MirandaB (18 May 2013)

Aqua essentials as already mentioned,Richard is always really helpful and super fast at answering emails.


----------



## Ian_lawton (18 May 2013)

Does he have an account in here or shall I just email him? How many kg do u think for a 350ish tank???


----------



## MirandaB (19 May 2013)

You can get to the website via the link on the forum 
Not sure how much you would need,depends on what you want to do and the size of the pieces,Richard can help advise you.


----------



## GHNelson (19 May 2013)

kevin1962 said:


> what's Dragonstone apart from being a location in A Game of Thrones



hoggie


----------



## tim (19 May 2013)

Ian_lawton said:


> Does he have an account in here or shall I just email him? How many kg do u think for a 350ish tank???


I just ordered 20 kg and had about 10 kg already, will probably use most of it in my 3ft tank when I next rescape


----------



## weejoe (19 May 2013)

I got 20 Kg on ebay for £40 -20Kg =8 rocks Quite even sized and  nice shaped
Joe


----------



## Ian_lawton (20 May 2013)

Just tried looking on eBay but no joy I shall email the above for some help/advice


----------



## m_attt (20 May 2013)

aqua essentials £2.50kg


----------



## weejoe (21 May 2013)

just checked ebay the add has bean removed but aqua essentials will do 20 Kg@ £2.25 per Kg
Joe


----------



## ian_m (21 May 2013)

Ian_lawton said:


> How many kg do u think for a 350ish tank???


 Aquaessentials quote 20Kg for 100litres, so 60Kg  for 300litre. And at £2.50 per Kg is £150, bargain...


----------



## m_attt (21 May 2013)

think the price goes down the more you buy, best to ring them


----------



## kellyboy47 (21 May 2013)

Bought mine from Zooplus (German site) as it was cheaper than their English site...but not as cheap as Aquaessentials which was half the price  but 5Kg was ample enough for my 54l tank and stll had some left over including one big piece


----------



## Kurlilox (21 May 2013)

I spotted some posted for sale on Aquarist Classified today.


----------



## biffster (21 May 2013)

paddock farm water gardens had some really nice 
dragon stone in the last time i was over i think the 
do mail order as well 
Paddock Farm - Paddock Farm is the leading specialist for Koi, Pond & Coldwater and Tropical Freshwater Fish, Aquarium, Garden Furniture & Bird Care.  Winner of Practical FishKeeping Magazine's North East Aquatic Retailer of the year in 2011, we have a winning reputation, but more importantly, the service, skills and passion to make Paddock Farm the one-stop-shop for all of your needs.


----------

